
GoAccess: Terminal Visual Web Log Analyzer - cstejerean
http://goaccess.prosoftcorp.com/
======
allinurl
This awesome, I like how reports are generated.
<http://goaccess.prosoftcorp.com/goaccess_html_report.html>

